# Would somebody make a me banner?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd like a banner that says Canyon Creek Farm, preferably in a script or elegant font.

Also with one or more of these pictures. Feel free to make different combinations!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How big do you want it?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww that's cute. I was thinking a 500(w) x 300(h) would be good. Or a slightly bigger size of the one you made me


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's a couple. They are actually bigger, these are downsized. (Crissa, the one you made is CUTE!) I'll try putting those cute big eared ones on too... what breed is the one that is white with brown spots? She? is SO adorable!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

are you wanting one for your website or a signature? I thought a banner was a signature pic... but by your mesurements I am wrong? LOL, sorry I'm just a lil ole country girl...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, mine's downsized too. I'll try to make a couple more to see if you like any of them better. But do you have any other pics of your goats?


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's another.










I'll try to get that tree in one.... that is a beautiful pic!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay, this one I was just messing around but I thought it looked kinda neat. :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hhmm.....I think I'm having too much fun with this! :lol:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

oh, yeah!! I love the 'oldish' look to it.... do you have photoshop?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I did this last night ----- it isn't really a banner though.......


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It looks really neat Chelsey.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks! I really like that painting look!

Here's my winter themed one... I think I'll play around with it some more.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks really nice Kelsey! I haven't figured out how to flip the image....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Nope I have a freebie, called PhotoFiltre. 

And here's my winter themed one!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How do you do those "brushes" I think that's what they're called anyways, or in other words the swirls?


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

OOOoo, pretty! I like how you added onto it to make it wider.  I have a freebie, too. PhotoImpression.  
MCF, with my program I simply push the 'flip' button on the right toolbar... LOL You have photoshop, right? I so wish I had it....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you have the link to PhotoImpression? I'd like to try it out!  I'm really having too much fun with this! :roll: Thank you, it took me a couple minutes though!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Crissa, it's really easy! It's text. Use Edwardian Script ITC font, I think. I usually use the letter G. Fade it and stick it a corner. Flip it, rotate it, and whatever you want to do. It looks so elegant and it's fun! It has to be a really large size, though. (usually, sometimes the small looks pretty but it takes alot of work.) 

That's how I do it with a free program.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Huh, that's neat I'll try it! Thanks for the tip! I'll add it to this one to dress it up!

Before:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

No, I don't have a link... it came with my printer, LOL. It's an HP printer. I'll try and see if Photo Impression is downloadable or not.... If so I'll let you know!  I love it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay thanks!

Here's the after! Wow it does work! Edit: this one's better!









What do you think?


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Very pretty!!!! I especially love the reflection....


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, I thought the reflection was a neat thing to play with. :roll:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

OH man! These are great you guys I love them =) Thanks so so so much!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

PS. Thomas is the white with brown spots and he's a mutt. But he's my babbbbyyyyy


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Now you just have to pick! :wink: I'd have a hard time! (hint: ozarks and MCF are better at this than me and I know it)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Now you just have to pick! :wink: I'd have a hard time! (hint: ozarks and MCF are better at this than me and I know it)


Oh, you're just being modest! 

MCF, I love that one!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No I'm being honest! Do you not see the horrid thing called my current signature! :shock: 

MCF- That one looks great!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Kelsey, your just being modest!

Thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks.  I don't have many pictures to work with so when somebody wants a banner and has pictures for me to work with I'll do it! :lol: It's something I like doing when I'm stuck at home. :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You all do such a beautiful job! I can not wait until I get the pictures to have mine done. 

It is snowing so much here right now - I think I will try to grab a few.

KUDOS to you all!!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to save these and then put them on my page as links and stuff =)


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool!!  Do you need any of mine larger/smaller?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope don't think so. However I did use two of your banners you made me already. I'll rotate them every so often!;D


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I love to rotate them.... keeps things new and interesting!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Kelsey, I have Photo Impression too. How do you use if for making banners? I know how you select the picture and copy it, but how do you get it to go on another picture? Thanks.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I figured it out for the most part. Here is one that I made. I know its not very good, but its my first one:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually Hailee that's really good!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow these are all REALLY good!!! Hailee, that's really good for a first try! Mine was not near as good! I'll have to experiment with using pretty landscape pictures for backgrounds.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you girls have WAY to much time on your hands LOL

when I sort through my pictures I will have to see if I have a couple for you all to mess with.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

That's so cute, Hailee! I love black one's grey loooong grey ears!  
Stacey, sort through those pics! LOL.  We do have too much time... Crissa has a good reason...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm still sick. I hate being sick! I need piccies to play with! (although I'm still not completely done with the others I've started on)  Stupid stomach virus. :roll:


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sorry Crissa!!! (((hugs))) What are the symptoms and what do you have?
I've been sick too...am sick. But it's the same old stupid thing that got me into the emergency room. Let's hope it doesn't go that far again.... *sigh*


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm just running a temp, throwing up, diarhea, nausea, and dizzyness. The doctor said it was just a severe stomach virus going around, my entire family's had it! I hope you don't have to go to the emergency room again! I'm going to pm you by the way.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I HATE the Flu! I hope you both are feeling better very soon!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I hate the flu too, but that's not what I have, I have just some sort of stomach virus that's driving me nuts! I can't have milk, juice, cheese or any kind of sauce! Apparently this virus clings to that sort of stuff and it will intensify if you eat/drink it. Why me? :roll:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had that. I couldn't eat our drink ANYTHING! I just had to lay on the couch for a week.... I eventually started being able to sip some orange juice. I basically hate being sick, although a cold, I can handle. But if it involves throwing up. YUCK!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Same here! I hate throwing up, course I don't really know anyone who DOES! I'm just glad that I have you guys to talk to!


----------

